# acne scars/blemishes & microdermabrasion



## Risbebe (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi all!

well i've been pondering the thought of microdermabrasion.. well also because my esthetician whom i get my eyebrows waxed, always brings it up... 

see i'm still trying to figure out if she's really speaking the truth or just trying to weed some more money outta me... 


I have acne.. did proactiv it's cleared .. then it came back used a whole slew of crap then went on murad and made my face freakkkkkkkkk out now i'm back on proactiv and my face i getting back to some semblance of normal of what my face is use to...

i do not have a lot of acne.. actully since proactiv it has cleared up all i'm left with are blemishes.. and acne scarring.. not ice pick ones.. just the hyperpigmented kinds and and they're all a long my cheels and the side of my face.. which makes my mom freak out.. she see's my blemishes and she thinks my acne is worst. when in fact my acne is better it's just the aftermath of the horrendous thing....

soooooooo.. this microdermabrasion it's 60 dollars through the esthetician i go through.. well i'm looking at the pamphlet and theres a sale  on facials and such. 60 dollars one sesh or 330 for series of 6 treatments.. i'm willing to splurge on 2 sessions.. is it worth the try?? do u think i can benefit.. or am i throwing my money down the drain.. pleaseeee help a poor blemished skin girl who only dreams of having a glowing clear skin.... hehe..lol.


----------



## cypriotdiva (Feb 16, 2008)

hi!I haven't tried this yet but I know few people who did this and they are quite dissapointed.you pay too much and most of the time your skin getts burned and there is a chance that you may end up looking worse than before and develop hyperpigmentation.I had a cousin whos paid more than 300 dollars for three sessions and her skin didnt improve and took her almost a month to recover.she still has some acne scars and some marks left.however I dunno how yor skin will react to this bt be careful.I would suggest using a microdermabrasion cloth(google it) and a natural fade cream.it helped me with my scars n blemishes very much...good luck and  consider microdermasion your last solution as its too abrasive and expensive!!


----------



## athena123 (Feb 16, 2008)

I've never had a professional microdermabrasion procedure and don't intend to. I'd rather spend the money on product I can use everday. I used to have very oily, acne prone skin but it's now upgraded to oily/combo with the occasional zit. I still have a few acne scars and pits. I have been using home microdermabrasion cream on a daily basis for the last 9 months and think it's one of the larger contributions to controlling breakouts and oil production, but I didn't see any dramatic results. What I DO see after using this is brighter, clearer skin and fine lines and large pores have become less noticable.  I combine this with chemical exfoliation [aha and bha] to clean pores from within and without. 

I use a product called EpidermxII from this website. -- Thank You! -- One jar lasts me a month, but I did work up to daily use. When I first started, I used it once a week and slowly built up to daily and sometimes twice daily use. It's truly yummy and a staple in my skincare routine.


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 17, 2008)

Microdermabrasion is a 'gentler' version of dermabrasion... dermabrasion is quite intrusive and can cause pigment marks etc. on the skin. $300 for 3 sessions is way expensive! If you do your homework you can find something more affordable... mine was AUD $45 a session. But I do understand the cost factor for some people, I just happened to be working at the time and now that I am studying I will have to stretch the sessions apart 3 or 4 weeks instead of 2.

I regularly did micro before going on Accutane to rid my skin of cystic acne and I found it gradually softened my scarring and improved the texture of my skin. 

Downside - it is not a quick process so if you are expecting scarring or skin tone to even out within a few sessions you wont get it. I have been told another 15 to 20 sessions are recommended for my skin, I cannot remember how many I had done before but it was around 10 or 12 sessions perhaps? It is still cheaper and less painful than laser or dermabrasion for my scars, and I dont need to take time off work or shun the outside world and stay indoors...

I am now able to go back and start on micro since finishing Accutane (no micro or deep exfoliation for me for 6 months after finishing) and am planning on taking a photo diary to show the progress which I will post up on Specktra over the next few weeks.

My advice/recommendation? Try it, once if you can afford to... see how your skin takes it and if you like the process, some people find it can be a little too abrasive but I personally loved the feeling of deep exfoliation. Do it at the end of the day, as your skin becomes pretty sensitive to the sun for 8-12 hours... and use a sunscreen afterwards, which you should do anyway! And try to avoid doing it if you have a bad breakout as it can aggravate or scar acne.


----------

